# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  300mg/ml testosterone enanthate

## fleck

Hey,

Whats up guys, I have airbrushed out the lab name on this stuff, first I just wanted to say I know this gears legit but has anyone used or got any experience using 300mg/ml test enanthate ? If so was it good enough and what did you stack it with?

----------


## cro

stack with 300mg equipose 300 each /10 mg nolva ed. play it safe

----------

